# Denon 2112ci problems



## chas12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi There

I have a panasonic th-58pz850u, I have purchased a Denon Avr about 3 years ago, a 2112ci. Just recently the GUI from the Denon will not display on the Panasonic TV via the HDMI cable. I have tried all the HDMI on the TV and they all seem to work with the ROKU, BluRay and Directv box. I have also replaced all of the HDMI cables. Strange thing is that the GUI (setup screen) from the Denon DVR will show up on another TV, it is a Dynex that i have had for years and it was one of my kids TV. I have called Panasonice and Denon and as usual they blame each other for the issue. This all worked until about 2 weeks ago. I have done a hard reset on the Denon and a reset through the TV. Do you have any idea what might be causing this? Is there a code through the TV remote that could have accidentally been pushed that would have changed something? I am really at a loss.

Recap:

All HDMI inputs on TV work with other devices
HDMI Gui (setup screen) works on another TV
Replaced all HDMI cables
Reset both Denon and TV

Thanks in advance for your help, sent this to Denon support no help what so ever

Charlie


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it only the GUI that is not displaying? I assume you can still get a picture to pass. 

Do the GUI's from the other devices display on the TV.

It sounds like you have each device hooked up to the TV & not the Denon (and using it to switch). If you do hook up the other devices to the Denon, do their GUI's continue to display.


----------

